# Breaking out of guided set up



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

do I break out of guided setup? We just want to watch whats already on the TiVo. I cant set it up as we haven't got sky at our new house (yet)


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

I think you'll be better off coming over to http://www.altepg.com/forum/index.php that's more active these days


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

OK thanks


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

steveroe said:


> I think you'll be better off coming over to AltEPG • Index page that's more active these days


All the message have been deleted over there and I need to break out of guided set up again.


----------

